# Pamir at Hull



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Reference my recent posting of a photograph of the barque Pamir at Hull.
I think it must be 1937 because according to the Pamir memorial site that's the only year she came to Hull.
I'm interested if anyone knows the dates she was in Hull?
Can we identify the dock?
Can we identify the vessel to the left of the picture?
I have a whole series of her as she was being towed out from the lock pit to dropping the tow. I know the moderators don't like the site overburdened with repeated pictures of the same vessel but if anyone's interested I'll post some.
I won't make the same mistake I just did though. For the moderator's info a 3x3 glass slide scanned at 4800dpi comes out at about 12mB. I gave up when it had taken 10 minutes to try and download and reduced the picture to a manageable size. Went much quicker!


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice Picture Marconi Sahib.

I have scanned a lot of large format negatives and slides (mainly 5x4) and you don't normally need to scan at densities greater than about 600dpi unless you are going to blow them up to a very large size. Even that density gives you a pretty large file. Stangely you often get better quality if you scan them in colour even if they are black/white.

By all means post some more of this series but make sure they are pretty different or we will get a load of complaints from members.

If you have more information about Pamir I am sure some of the members would be interested.
Regards,

Brian


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I normally scan at such a high resolution so that I can tidy up the image in Photopaint so that it doesn't show. Then I reduce them to a manageable size. Scanning in colour can sometimes introduce unwanted shades that are difficult to get rid of. I would scan in colour if they were sepia but all these are nicely greyscale with no colour variation due to age.
In this instance some of the slides appear to be copies. This one is quite grainy so may have been blown up from the original slide to make a nice projectable image. The fact that I have glass slides dating from 1930ish to 1960ish shows a remarkable devotion to a particular format. The Pamir series is taken from the aft deck of the towing tug and I find it mind blowing that he may have lugged a plate camera into that situation. It wasn't exactly a calm day.
Most of them really need seperating and washing so my current exercise is to record them as accurately as possible before starting any restoration/preservation work.
Really sailing ships are sailing ships so different views of the same sort of vessel rely on the name and the rarity more than anything. I'll certainly post some more but I must be stopped if I get boring! To be pedantic Pamir wasn't a sailing ship, she was a barque.
Information about Pamir is really what I'm after but if I can add anything to the legend I will. An unfortunate end for such a beautiful beast.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Have had a look at the mystery steamer that you mention. There appear to be six letters with the first possibly an "H" or an "A". Anybody like to give us a clue with the shipping company?

A rerun of the mystery steamer thread maybe.

Rgds


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

please post your photo sam


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Pamir at Hull's mystery companion*

The photo is posted in my gallery and today's photos as the first in a series showing the Pamir being towed out of Hull in 1937.
Attached is the best I can do regarding the name of the steamer.
There comes a point where the grain of the film beats the optical resolution of the scanner


----------



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

Photo of Pamir taken in Wellington not long after the war in my gallery.Kiwi


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*Mystery solved*

Courtesy of Dave Edge as a comment on the picture in the gallery - 

"Vessel at left is Pacific Steam's motorship "Loreto" completed by H&W in 1919 as "Glenade" for Glen Line. Renamed "Loreto" in 1923, "Barbeta"in 1951 and was broken up at Briton Ferry 1952."

Very well done, Sir (Applause) (Applause)


----------



## pierhead jumper (Jan 4, 2006)

Small world.I got a pierhead jump on the Loreto in Liverpool,or rather in the Mersey.Went out on the pilot boat,early 40's.Been looking for a photo without success for a while.Lo and behold,here she is.No doubt about her As I recall well those big,heavy lattice derricks.Thanks.Pierhead Jumper.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Pierhead Jumper
If you want a reasonably decent copy with just the Loreto let me know and I'll email you one. I've just printed it at 5"x7" on plain paper and it doesn't look too bad despite the original being a bit rough. (Thumb) 

Note to all other earwiggers - I'll only do this for ex-shipmates and those that have sailed on a vessel or have a legitimate connection. No commercial uses at all for "specials". If I see one in public print it stops.(Cloud) 

Don't look so miserable the ones in my gallery should print up reasonably well but again not commercially please (*)) 

Cheers


----------

